# Yay Flash's turn!



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

He always seems to self stack when I don't have my camera ready. I finally managed to get a shot of him today! It's not his best IMO but it's the best I've snapped. Slightly downhill too.










Best headshot I was able to get today (sorry about the ear!)...










8 months old


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Masculine young male that looks balanced and athletic. Flat withers, good topline going into a short, but well placed croup. Sufficient angulation front and rear and he is a bit upright on his pasterns. Very nice head and earset. Excellent rich color and pigment. You have him in good condition too.


----------



## Hellismd (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow, he is gorgeous! Love his coloring - very close to my Tessa's.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lisa! If only I obsessed about my condition as much as I do his!


----------

